# Leupold 3-9 VariX II Scope



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Selling a Leupold 3-9x40 VariX II rifle scope in great condition. These Leupolds are very reliable and it comes with Leupold's lifetime warranty. Lens covers included. I think $180 is fair. Located in American Fork.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well dang it! That is the scope I need for my 30-06. But Uncle Sam reworked the whole tax thing this year and it taking every extra penny I've got for the next 15 months!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just save 50 cents a day this year and don't get cheese on your burger. : ) 

..


----------

